# Encrypted ZFS NAS step-by-step tutorial



## asconix (Sep 14, 2011)

Howdy,

I've published a detailed tutorial how to set up a ZFS NAS incl. Full Disk Encryption using FreeBSD 8.2 some months ago. You find it at http://www.asconix.com/howtos/freebsd/zfs-encrypted-nas-freebsd-howto

The last two days I've setup some of these ZFS boxes (6 bays, Zotac H55 Board, Fractal Design case) so I've rewritten the howto completely. Many ppl asked me about ZFS & GELI so I think, the tutorial should help them.

It would be cool, if anyone here can take a look at this howto and tell me if there're some points which should be improved or maybe new aspects which should be added into this howto.

It's in German at this moment but I wanna translate it if I've got some OK's. Till then use Google Translate or look at it as self-explaining ;-)

Cheerio,
Chris


----------



## oliver@ (Sep 15, 2011)

I've not read the whole posting, but you wrote:



> sondern stattdessen der aktuelle AHCI-Treiber zum Einsatz kommen. Auch dies definieren wir in @/etc/rc.conf@



a) this has to be defined in /boot/loader.conf
b) because you are refering through the whole article to /dev/ad[0-9] the AHCI driver is not used at all. I'm pretty sure ahci_load is no longer needed at all, but to make use of the AHCI driver, you probably have to switch the SATA settings in the BIOS from "IDE" or "RAID" to "AHCI". You'll see then the disks appearing as /dev/ada[0-9]. Because of that it is wise to always logical disk labels instead of "hardcoded" device names.


----------



## JoeBAR (Sep 16, 2011)

thanks Asconix for the detailed installation howto and for the excellent description of your hardware choices!


----------

